# My new bread crumb for fried chicken



## Addie (Apr 21, 2015)

The Pirate wanted fried chicken like I made when he was a kid. So I thawed out two thighs and started to get the ingredients together. I didn't have any fresh or dried crumbs for the coating. But I did have a canister of sage flavored Stove Top Stuffing Mix. The crumbs were two big for the chicken, so I tossed about 1½ cup of the stuffing mix into my mini food processor and broke them down so to be suitable for the thighs. All I had to add was a tad of garlic powder and some Parm cheese. Problem solved. Now I just have to wait until midnight so I can start to cook it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like a nice coating for your chicken Addie, but only 2 thighs?  This would be the perfect opportunity for you to do a make ahead meal, so you could have something for yourself for the next few days.


----------



## Addie (Apr 21, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds like a nice coating for your chicken Addie, but only 2 thighs?  This would be the perfect opportunity for you to do a make ahead meal, so you could have something for yourself for the next few days.



Two thighs is way more than I can finish. I would be lucky to finish one. And if I have to eat, I would prefer a bowl of some veggie with butter. I am not a big eater. I usually pick one thing to eat for a meal. Either meat or a veggie. I could never eat two of them. I will have a half egg salad with him while he has his supper.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 22, 2015)

Addie said:


> The Pirate wanted fried chicken like I made when he was a kid. So I thawed out two thighs and started to get the ingredients together. I didn't have any fresh or dried crumbs for the coating. But I did have a canister of sage flavored Stove Top Stuffing Mix. The crumbs were two big for the chicken, so I tossed about 1½ cup of the stuffing mix into my mini food processor and broke them down so to be suitable for the thighs. All I had to add was a tad of garlic powder and some Parm cheese. Problem solved. Now I just have to wait until midnight so I can start to cook it.


 What a good idea - sounds delish.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 22, 2015)

We use flour for fried chicken. In fact until now, I knew of no one that used bread crumbs.
Just flour, no egg wash or anything else.  Season highly, dredge in flour and drop into hot oil.
My wife undoubtedly makes the very best fried chicken.  I love it.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 25, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> We use flour for fried chicken. In fact until now, I knew of no one that used bread crumbs.
> Just flour, no egg wash or anything else.  Season highly, dredge in flour and drop into hot oil.
> My wife undoubtedly makes the very best fried chicken.  I love it.



This is how I do it too.  I've tried a lot of different ideas, but this seems to work best for me.  Season - dredge - fry.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 25, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> This is how I do it too.  I've tried a lot of different ideas, but this seems to work best for me.  Season - dredge - fry.



I see lots of commercials where chicken is breaded.  But I think that's because the commercial is for bread crumbs. 
Flour was used when i grew up with fried chicken and is still the way we make it today.
The key, is generous salt and pepper.  If not sure sprinkle more.  It will not hurt it.

I would assume making oven fried chicken would require bread crumbs.
We fry our chicken in hot oil.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2015)

I used to only use seasoned flour but one daughter always complained so now I do seasoned flour, egg wash then the  flour again; fry in oil,


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 25, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I see lots of commercials where chicken is breaded.  But I think that's because the commercial is for bread crumbs.
> Flour was used when i grew up with fried chicken and is still the way we make it today.
> The key, is generous salt and pepper.  If not sure sprinkle more.  It will not hurt it.
> 
> ...



I make wings (and other pieces but wings most often) by liberally seasoning with Savory Spice Shop Jamaican Jerk mix, then dredge and fry.  Not too spicy (I'm making them for my 92 year old father-in-law tomorrow), but very tasty.   When I want them spicier, I'll either use Savory's extra hot jerk spice, or I'll just add some ghost pepper salt to the spice blend before I season the wings.

I will also do legs and thighs by rubbing with thyme or rosemary before dredging.  I love the way those herbs work with chicken.


----------

